# mailscanner can't read files



## frustphil (Oct 2, 2009)

If mailscanner can't read files it supposed to scan, what could have caused it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 2, 2009)

Insufficient permissions, e.g. in MailScanner.conf ('Run as user', 'Run as group' -- with Sendmail these should not be set). Wrong permissions on incoming mail queue.  There are also specific permissions for e.g. ClamAV ('Incoming Work User', 'Incoming Work Group'). Cross-check your MailScanner.conf settings and directory permissions, watch maillog, etc.


----------



## frustphil (Oct 2, 2009)

'Runs as user', 'Run as group'-- I set both to postfix. Is it correct?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't use Postfix. Like I said, check your queue permissions against the config settings and see if they match.


----------



## frustphil (Oct 2, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I don't use Postfix. Like I said, check your queue permissions against the config settings and see if they match.



Done but I still get the same errors. Here it is:


> mailx# tail /var/log/maillog
> 
> Oct  2 04:18:28 mailx MailScanner[20502]: Could not read file /usr/local/share/MailScanner/reports/en/stored.size.message.txt
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't post this before, I wasn't at my server that time... Thanks for the reply... =)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 2, 2009)

Simply 'touch' the files that do not exist, or copy/rename the .sample files in /usr/local/share/MailScanner/reports/en/

It has nothing to do with permissions.


----------

